# Callie and I look like hookers??



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok so I've not been able to be on SM much this past few weeks and I just hate it when life gets too busy for me to enjoy the things I love to do. Anyway, just thought I'd share a funny that happened to me at the store this past week. I had a customer in and her friend fell in love with a zebra print dress. She was showing to the lady who actually had a little dog and I heard her say, "oh it's adorable...but I don't want my little girl to dress like a hooker". :blink: She then looked up and saw me holding my Callie. And yep, Callie was wearing the Zebra Hooker dress. And....I was wearing a zebra print top! 
:innocent::innocent: ... :HistericalSmiley:

I do have to admit that I'm really loving dressing us all so we coordinate. Went to visit our prospective new vet the other day and I made sure we all coordinated. The staff at the vets office even commented on it. Yep, I've crossed a line I believe. I was shopping the other day for myself and caught myself thinking, oh this would go with that dress Callie has, and Jett's little so and so vest would compliment it beautifully. Yep...I've crossed a line for sure.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

LOL..... too funny. I wouldn't worry about crossing that line...
I think you've got lots of good company....:walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smrofl::smrofl: Okay m'am. Step away from the dog treats for snack, you've got your own food over there!olice: 
Yes, Crystal it does seem like you've crossed the finish line that could be construed by some as "crazy dog lady race winner" but not here. We applaud your strides :aktion033:and wish we could see some pix of it. I would have loved to have been in the store when the hooker line came out and then her seeing you and Callie. What shade red did she get to?:blush::brownbag: I just love that you now have this little girlie girl to share fashion trends with :thumbsup: in addition to Jett and Zoe. It makes life more fun, right? And that's what it's all about.:chili: However, if you do see a nice thong for Callie, I would refrain myself. But that's just me.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

LOL Yelp Crystal, you crossed a very thin line and there's no going back (at least not without therapy) :w00t: I think you'll find that this side of the line is very crowded. :blink:
I'd love to see you and Callie in your matching zebra! :wub: Was Jett sporting zebra too?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aww, I think it's cute that you are trying to coordinate with Callie and Jett AND I'm sure they appreciate it too ;-)


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, to have been a fly on the wall for that one! :smrofl: Is there any chance that you could recreate the fashion of the day and take some pics??? LOL 

You should get a video camera for security - that way you'd have all of these encounters already on tape and ready to share with the rest of the crazies!

And, someone mentioned a thong??? Now, that would be a trend to see take hold - doggie thongs!!! :w00t:

Linda


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> :smrofl::smrofl: Okay m'am. Step away from the dog treats for snack, you've got your own food over there!olice:
> Yes, Crystal it does seem like you've crossed the finish line that could be construed by some as "crazy dog lady race winner" but not here. We applaud your strides :aktion033:and wish we could see some pix of it. I would have loved to have been in the store when the hooker line came out and then her seeing you and Callie. What shade red did she get to?:blush::brownbag: I just love that you now have this little girlie girl to share fashion trends with :thumbsup: in addition to Jett and Zoe. It makes life more fun, right? And that's what it's all about.:chili: However, if you do see a nice thong for Callie, I would refrain myself. But that's just me.


Well if I don't make a decision soon on who our new vet will be and get Callie's spay done soon, I'll be getting her some very pretty little frilly panties!  I don't think a thong would do the trick.  Funny though, my one harness by Doggles people are always thinking is a thong for dogs. lol Seriously? Ok the store might be a bit 'much', but who would really put a thong on a dog? :HistericalSmiley:

Oh...and some of their treats are actually quite yummy and go very well with my coffee or tea. It's hard to relax & enjoy though because they KNOW I'm eating THEIR treats and they demand equal bites. :HistericalSmiley:



njdrake said:


> LOL Yelp Crystal, you crossed a very thin line and there's no going back (at least not without therapy) :w00t: I think you'll find that this side of the line is very crowded. :blink:
> I'd love to see you and Callie in your matching zebra! :wub: Was Jett sporting zebra too?


Oh I'm thinking Zebra print on Jett would not be very manly. He was wearing his very debonair black & white plaid harness vest. :thumbsup:









I'm thinking I'm enjoying crowds and wish I had joined sooner. :smtease:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

A store in Red Bank, a town not too far from my house carries
"different" toys for dogs. Some of them are very cute... but the
last time Steve and I went in there with Ben, the sales person
tried to sell us Barktoria bra and thong toys for him!!! 
lol... :HistericalSmiley: I told her he's not that kind of boy.... 
and she left us alone.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Kitzel says "I hope no zebras were injured in the making of those outfits."


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG you are officially nuts!!! LOL


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

lol oh my!! I don't think you've crossed the line, you just wanna look good


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

You are enjoying dressing your girl aren't you  Sounds like fun to me...... hey that is zebra not leopard, isn't it the leopard that get that bad rap? 

And how on earth do you keep your Jett looking so perfect all the time???


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Crystal I did miss you and assumed you were busy working but had no idea you had branched out :w00t:. Oh that is another fly on the wall moment, to see the expression on that woman's face when she saw your outfits. I think it is kinda cute to coordinate although I'm not so sure you'd look good in a topknot! now that might be over the line.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Well Crystal, we must be "hooker friends" because I love zebra print!!!! One thing I want to know though, what is it with your customers that say things like that!!! You need to put a sign out front that says.......You need to watch your mouth before entering the premises!!!! LOL!!! That crazy woman you had the other week and now this!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:w00t: LOL, that is such a funny story. That lady doesn't know fashion when she sees it. I think it's cute that you dress alike. I've caught myself looking in my closet for something to wear that won't clash with whatever Hannah is wearing. Sometimes we both end up in pink or red, but it's an accident of course:innocent:. Hookers huh??? That is soooooo funny.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, Crystal - this made my laugh (ok, snort) out loud! The day I was going to pick up Tessa last year my best friend made me change tops because my shirt matched Sweetness' leash and harness! Yes, it's crowded over here!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, gosh, that is sooooo funny, Crystal! :HistericalSmiley: 

I wish I could have been there in person to see that! Snowball is a boy, but, knowing me, I would have chimed in and said ... "Oh, Crystal, *dahing* ... I'd like to purchase one of those cute little zebra print dresses for my little guy here." :goof: I imagine at that point her eyeballs would have popped out of her head! :HistericalSmiley:

And, just for the record ... no way does Snowball ever wear cute little dresses. :no2:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what a cute story!!!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

You guys crack me up!!!!!!!!!!!! :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

ok Crystal so your :wacko1::HistericalSmiley: welcome to the group, just took you abit longer :HistericalSmiley: I have bought a shirt for me and then had to get another so I could use the fabric on the girls dresses:brownbag: everyone who knows me thinks I'm abit:wacko1::smtease: I love it:HistericalSmiley: yesterday I bought two shirts for dh and made sure they were the same colors as B&B's harness dresses:HistericalSmiley:

So welcome home my friend, when are you inviting us over for tea and treats:HistericalSmiley:

That lady really put her foot in her mouth:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> You are enjoying dressing your girl aren't you  Sounds like fun to me...... hey that is zebra not leopard, isn't it the leopard that get that bad rap?
> 
> And how on earth do you keep your Jett looking so perfect all the time???


Ummmm...is now a good time to tell you that I have a couple of leopard print items? :behindsofa: And I'm always keeping an eye out for something in leopard print for the girls. :blush:



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Well Crystal, we must be "hooker friends" because I love zebra print!!!! One thing I want to know though, what is it with your customers that say things like that!!! You need to put a sign out front that says.......You need to watch your mouth before entering the premises!!!! LOL!!! That crazy woman you had the other week and now this!!!


And we all know that you my friend have very wonderful and refined taste!:thumbsup: Guess I'm doing ok then. Love ya gf!:grouphug:



maggieh said:


> Oh, Crystal - this made my laugh (ok, snort) out loud! The day I was going to pick up Tessa last year my best friend made me change tops because my shirt matched Sweetness' leash and harness! Yes, it's crowded over here!


*GASP!* And you changed??? Oh you're not truly on _*this*_ side of the line yet my friend.


~~~~
You have no idea how I truly wish so many of you lived close by so we could all be the crazy dog ladies together! Instead of the Red Hat Club, we would have the Crazy Dog Ladies Who Lunch Club! We would be recognized where ever we went because of our 'mommy and me' outfits. B)


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Crystal, Crystal, Crystal. What are we gonna do with you?! 

Ok I think it's ok to coordinate but DO NOT put Jett in 
-Pink
-Zebra
-Leopard
-Floral prints

If you do...then you really will have crossed the line LOL!!!!!!

I love that you are having so much fun with the outfits! You've always dreamed of this so good for you! Have a blast dressing and accessorizing! Just don't add any high heel black boots when the zebra print is on...that would be very hooker-ish LOL!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Crystal, I am only going to worry if I see you with your hair in double top knots!

:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> Crystal, Crystal, Crystal. What are we gonna do with you?!
> 
> Ok I think it's ok to coordinate but DO NOT put Jett in
> -Pink
> ...


Drat and I was just looking at some very shiny black stiletto style boots to go with our ensemble. :smtease:

As for Jett, ballet tights are still ok though, right?



pammy4501 said:


> Crystal, I am only going to worry if I see you with your hair in double top knots!
> 
> :HistericalSmiley:


Not to worry, I don't have the profile (weak chin) to ever wear my hair up. No top knots for me! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Crystal you are in good company at last. I must admit I don't dress Dixie and I alike but many times people on the street where I live in FL comment that we are in the same color. It happens more often than not. I don't do it intentionally, I don't think.:innocent: I must start tasting the treats around here. I made some for Dixie a while back and my husband loved them :HistericalSmiley:
I like the Cheetah harness and matching leash Dixie has the best.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Bogie and I definately coordinate our colors sometimes. I wear the "Crazy Dog Lady" badge proudly. Thank goodness I'm not alone!


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

LOL Heck yes! I think this is a Mid-West thing as I am in IL and have no trouble wondering if Max and I match at times. Oh yes that little Polo matches my Polo :walklikeanegyptian::walklikeanegyptian:, my poor old German Shep has exposed his whole life to my madness, I saw nothing wrong with putting boxer short's on him and a matching hoodie, :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:

I might have to take a drive down over there instead of my fav store in WI now if you two match!:wub::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Crystal, you crack me up!! :HistericalSmiley:

Now you're gonna have me out looking for a baby blue and white striped shirt or dress to match Poppy's new overalls! :innocent:

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

This is the funniest thread I have ever read on SM. You ladies should take this act on the road!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> Crystal, you crack me up!! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Now you're gonna have me out looking for a baby blue and white striped shirt or dress to match Poppy's new overalls! :innocent:
> 
> Big HUGz! Jules



You would look fabulous together! I'm sure there is some blue/white seersucker items to be had for you out there in CA. :yes: Maybe you could get Des to make you a matching seersucker overall harness jumper for you!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lmaoo , i dont think ur crazy , i hardly dress dolce now in the summer , but come winter u'll see me , dolce and all the kids all color coordinated , we must take pics matching w our fluffs and posting them here , and for the record i looove zebra print.!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Jump in the water's warm!!!! Just wait till the Backer Show this fall!!!! 

I get yelled at a lot by my step daughter because when my hair gets too long I put the front up in a ponytail to get it out of my face - it looks like a top knot. 

Enjoy this you've waited for it long enough!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

wooflife said:


> I get yelled at a lot by my step daughter because when my hair gets too long I put the front up in a ponytail to get it out of my face - it looks like a top knot.


 
I wanna' see a picture of that! LOL!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, i love that you all dress to match!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------

